

Should I Use Ruby on Rails or Node.js for My Next Project/Startup? - matthijs_
https://hackhands.com/use-ruby-rails-node-js-next-projectstartup/

======
daenney
It's not just RoR vs Node.js, it's the eco-system around it you need to think
about. This is an interesting read as far as Node goes: [http://www.breck-
mckye.com/blog/2014/12/the-state-of-javascr...](http://www.breck-
mckye.com/blog/2014/12/the-state-of-javascript-in-2015/)

------
anonyfox
Use [https://www.meteor.com](https://www.meteor.com) . You want to build
prototypes as fast as possible, and meteor enables you to build stuff
shockingly fast. RoR is a thing of the past.

~~~
Pharohbot
[http://www.infoworld.com/article/2854034/ruby/faster-ruby-
on...](http://www.infoworld.com/article/2854034/ruby/faster-ruby-on-
rails.html)

